# 5G Auktion abgeschlossen.



## DKK007 (12. Juni 2019)

Nachdem sich das Ganze deutlich länger gezogen hatte, als erwartet, ist die 5G-Auktion nun zu Ende. 
Die eingenommene Summe liegt bei 6,6 Milliarden Euro. 

Auktion beendet: 5G-Versteigerung bringt Staat knapp 6,6 Milliarden Euro - ZDFmediathek
5G-Frequenzauktion geht bei 6,55 Milliarden Euro zu Ende | heise online


----------



## iGameKudan (12. Juni 2019)

6,6 Milliarden. Weniger wie erwartet - ja, ich habe mit mehr gerechnet.

Naja, jetzt lautet die Preisfrage, wie teuer werden die 5G-Tarife. 
Lieber würde ich bei gleichem Preis 4G ohne Volumengrenze nehmen wie 5G mit Volumengrenze. Daher habe ich auch kürzlich verlängert und nicht das Auktionsergebnis, die ersten 5G-Smartphones und die Tarifpreise abgewartet. Aber naja, 2021 ist ja auch nicht mehr allzu lang hin.


----------



## DKK007 (12. Juni 2019)

Bis es sinnvolle Tarife und ein Netz gibt, dauert es eh noch bis 2025.


----------



## Oberst Klink (12. Juni 2019)

6,6 Milliarden die jetzt beim Ausbau des 5G-Netzes fehlen. Die Kohle liegt jetzt zwar beim Staat, aber die Kosten für den Ausbau haben die Provider zu tragen. 

Aber mir ist sowieso unbegreiflich, weshalb man als Staat nicht einfach hingeht und eine Betreibergesellschaft für das Internet gründet, an der alle Provider beteiligt sind. So könnte man alle Netze zusammenschließen und ein großes Netz bilden, welches dem Staat gehört. Die Provider sind dann alle gleichberechtigt, mieten sich quasi in das Netz ein und mit den Mieten wird dann der Ausbau bezahlt. Dieser kann dann gerecht realisiert werden, so dass nicht nur Ballungsräume und Großstädte bevorzugt werden, ländliche Gegenden leer ausgehen, sondern alle gleichermaßen vom Ausbau profitieren. 

Was der Staat dann mit den 6,6 Milliarden macht... Bei der geballten Kompetenz unserer Regierung will ich mir das nicht ausmalen.


----------



## DKK007 (12. Juni 2019)

Die Einnahmen sollen ins Festnetz gehen.


----------



## Slezer (12. Juni 2019)

Jetzt ist mein Datenvolumen in 10 statt 15 Tagen aufgebraucht. Tolle Entwicklung


----------



## RyzA (12. Juni 2019)

Wenn dadurch 4G günstiger wäre das für mich  passend.
Dann könnte ich  größeres Datenvolumen buchen und auch unterwegs Videos empfangen und verschicken.


----------



## aamadeuss (13. Juni 2019)

Ich finde man sollte weiter in Kupferleitungen investieren.


zu dem "meine daten sind gleich aufgebraucht"
30€ im monat mit LTE flat OHNE begrenzung und drosselung.  freenet FUNK App - Buche easy und guenstig deinen Wunschtarif
keine kündigungsfrist, wenn du mal n tag aussetzen willst, kein ding, zahlste halt nix. Kenn nix vergleichbares.

Router: https://amzn.to/2KdW1Q1
Antenne https://amzn.to/31sk034

und ab geht es. Bei mir im Van optimal


----------



## DKK007 (13. Juni 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Wenn dadurch 4G günstiger wäre das für mich  passend.
> Dann könnte ich  größeres Datenvolumen buchen und auch unterwegs Videos empfangen und verschicken.



Darauf hoffe ich auch. 
Die aktuellen 5G-Frequenzen sind fürs Land eh ungeeignet. Dazu fehlen die Tarife und die Endgeräte.


----------



## colormix (13. Juni 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Darauf hoffe ich auch.
> Die aktuellen 5G-Frequenzen sind fürs Land eh ungeeignet. Dazu fehlen die Tarife und die Endgeräte.



 Einige behaupten das  G5   eine geringere Reichweite hat   als G3 und 4 und    man  alle 50 einen Sende Mast aufstellen  muss das alleine kostet schon ordentlich.

Mobilfunk: Wie gesundheitsschaedlich ist 5G wirklich? - Gesellschaft - Tagesspiegel


----------



## Oberst Klink (13. Juni 2019)

aamadeuss schrieb:


> Ich finde man sollte weiter in Kupferleitungen investieren.
> 
> 
> zu dem "meine daten sind gleich aufgebraucht"
> ...



Kupferleitungen? Das wäre das Dümmste was man machen kann. Wenn man den Boden schon aufreißt, dann gleich Glasfaser und nicht den alten Mist noch mal fünf Jahrzehnte mitschleppen. Mit Glasfaser hast du ohne Mühe eine größere Bandbreite als jede Kupferleitung und noch viel Luft nach oben. 


Und diese Flat, naja, das ist O2-Netz, kein Wunder also dass sie so günstig ist. Die funktioniert nur dort wo deren Netz gut ausgebaut ist, also fast nirgendwo. Wäre das D1-Netz, wäre es was Anderes.


----------



## P2063 (13. Juni 2019)

und zahlen darf am Ende der Verbraucher... Schön, dass wir in Deutschland auf weitere ca. 10 Jahre die teuersten Mobilfunkverträge bei gleichzeitig lückenhaftester Netzabdeckung haben werden.


----------



## shadie (13. Juni 2019)

P2063 schrieb:


> und zahlen darf am Ende der Verbraucher... Schön, dass wir in Deutschland auf weitere ca. 10 Jahre die teuersten Mobilfunkverträge bei gleichzeitig lückenhaftester Netzabdeckung haben werden.



Das Internet ist halt noch Neuland für uns.

Finde es auch arm, dass die TKom mir keinen Glasfaseranschluss in HAMBURG bieten kann, ein örtlicher kleinerer Anbieter mir aber ohne Probleme GB Internet liefern kann.
Und die 250K Leitung kostet noch weniger als die 50k bei der Tkom.

Sehe das mit dem 5G Netz in Deutschland noch lange nicht.
Da werden noch viele Dekaden ins Land gehen bis das ausgerollt wird.


----------



## Amigo (13. Juni 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G9nT7P-EWQg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DKK007 (13. Juni 2019)

Wer so einen scheiß glaubt, dem ist auch nicht mehr zu Helfen. Alleine, wenn die Verfassungstheoretiker schon mit NWO anfangen.


----------



## aamadeuss (13. Juni 2019)

guter mann. mal was von ironie gehört? 

O2, D1 .. komplett egal wenn man nen router mit guten antennen hat.
jedenfalls bei mir.


----------



## wolflux (17. Juni 2019)

Was kein Unsinn ist,
5G ist dennoch schädlich und kann angeblich zu Langzeitschäden der Gene führen.
Ich finde das wichtig so etwas zu wissen.

Das ist im www.  zigfach hinterlegt, dass es nicht gesund ist.
Man muss hin und wieder die Scheuklappen absetzen.
Ich brauche 5 G nicht, die Daten sind schnell genug unterwegs und wer es in Echtzeit braucht, soll es halt nutzen.


----------



## L-Thomsen (17. Juni 2019)

aamadeuss schrieb:


> guter mann. mal was von ironie gehört?
> 
> O2, D1 .. komplett egal wenn man nen router mit guten antennen hat.
> jedenfalls bei mir.


Hab mal eine Frei Funk Karte zum testen geholt. Bei mir voller Ausschlag 4G und an kommen 1,5mbit [emoji106]. Gleicher Standort Telekom 250mbit und und Vodafone 170mbit. 

Da hilft auch kein Router mit guter Antenne was, wenn der Mast nicht vernünftig angebunden ist. 

Gesendet von meinem BLA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Krautmausch (17. Juni 2019)

Moin Moin, wir ham vom Vermieter den Auftrag, 5G auf dem Dach zu montieren, könnse uns reinlassen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krautmausch (17. Juni 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Einige behaupten das  G5   eine geringere Reichweite hat   als G3 und 4 und    man  alle 50 einen Sende Mast aufstellen  muss das alleine kostet schon ordentlich.
> 
> Mobilfunk: Wie gesundheitsschaedlich ist 5G wirklich? - Gesellschaft - Tagesspiegel



Das behaupten nicht einige, das ist eine physikalische Tatsache. Je kürzer die Wellenlänge, desto eher schwindet die Energie. Die Freqzenz von 5G hat einen Reichweitenradius von grob einem Kilometer, und jedes Hindernis reduziert den Wert drastisch. Das ist Technik für Innenstädte, aber auch nichts weiter. Schon die Auskleidung von Autobahnstrecken mit 5G für "autonome" Fahrzeuge (Kommunikation ist übrigens das Gegenteil von Autonomität) ist Tagträumerei, wenn ich schon 4G- und sogar 3G-Empfangslöcher auf manchen Strecken habe, und flächendeckender Empfang ist eine Ressourcenunmöglichkeit.


----------



## Ray2015 (17. Juni 2019)

Krautmausch schrieb:


> und jedes Hindernis reduziert den Wert drastisch.



Verstehe. Deswegen werden derzeit so viele Bäume bei uns an den Straßenrändern gefällt.


----------



## taks (17. Juni 2019)

wolflux schrieb:


> Was kein Unsinn ist,
> 5G ist dennoch schädlich und kann angeblich zu Langzeitschäden der Gene führen.
> Ich finde das wichtig so etwas zu wissen.
> 
> ...



Das Gleiche wird schon seit über 20 Jahren über den Mobilfunk an sich gesagt.
Und nur weil es im Internet steht muss es nicht stimmen ^^


----------



## DKK007 (18. Juni 2019)

Krautmausch schrieb:


> Das behaupten nicht einige, das ist eine physikalische Tatsache. Je kürzer die Wellenlänge, desto eher schwindet die Energie. Die Freqzenz von 5G hat einen Reichweitenradius von grob einem Kilometer, und jedes Hindernis reduziert den Wert drastisch. Das ist Technik für Innenstädte, aber auch nichts weiter. Schon die Auskleidung von Autobahnstrecken mit 5G für "autonome" Fahrzeuge (Kommunikation ist übrigens das Gegenteil von Autonomität) ist Tagträumerei, wenn ich schon 4G- und sogar 3G-Empfangslöcher auf manchen Strecken habe, und flächendeckender Empfang ist eine Ressourcenunmöglichkeit.



Da müssen halt Frequenzen von z.B. 500 MHz versteigert werden, die hätten deutlich mehr Reichweite und für 50-100 MBit sollte es immer noch locker reichen.  
Ich verstehe eh nicht, warum da so viele Lücken gelassen werden. Jetzt werden bei 3,6 Ghz auch nur insgesamt 100 MHz versteigert. Dabei hätte man da locker bis 4 oder 4,5 GHz gehen können.

Denn WLAN liegt bei 2,4 bzw. 5 GHz und die ganzen alten Handy-Netze liegen bei um die 900 bzw. 1800 MHz.


----------



## Krautmausch (18. Juni 2019)

taks schrieb:


> Das Gleiche wird schon seit über 20 Jahren über den Mobilfunk an sich gesagt.
> Und nur weil es im Internet steht muss es nicht stimmen ^^



Und vom Rauchen glaubte man ein halbes Jahrhundert lang, es sei nicht schädlich. Und Anfang des 20. Jahrhundert gab es radioaktive Zahnpasta mit extra Reinigungs- und Heilkraft. So viel zu dem Thema "es gibt keinen Grund zur Annahme der Schädlichkeit".


----------



## taks (18. Juni 2019)

Krautmausch schrieb:


> Und vom Rauchen glaubte man ein halbes Jahrhundert lang, es sei nicht schädlich. Und Anfang des 20. Jahrhundert gab es radioaktive Zahnpasta mit extra Reinigungs- und Heilkraft. So viel zu dem Thema "es gibt keinen Grund zur Annahme der Schädlichkeit".



Bin absolut deiner Meinung. Wollte nur darauf hinweisen, dass die Aussage "5G ist schädlich" einfach ein aktueller Hype ist und das "Problem" wennschon für alle Funkverbindungen betrachtet werden sollte.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (30. Juni 2019)

wolflux schrieb:


> Was kein Unsinn ist,
> 5G ist dennoch schädlich und kann angeblich zu Langzeitschäden der Gene führen.
> Ich finde das wichtig so etwas zu wissen.
> 
> ...



Hast du DECT Geräte im haus?
Hast du WLAN mit 2.4 und 5GHz ?
Wenn beides mit Ja beantworten kannst, Warum ist dann dein Gehirn nicht gegrillt?
Das 5G nutzt die 5 GHz Frequenz wie WLAN! Daher 5G.
Und vor 2022 gibt es kein 5G auf dem Land, Landstraßen oder Autobahnen.


----------

